# Dewalt framing nailer case. Does anyone know where to get one?



## dfoldoe (Mar 22, 2004)

I just purchased a Dewalt D51845 framing nailer but they dont come with cases. I have looked on the Dewalt website for one but no luck. Anybody have any ideas as to where to pick up a case that would fit this nailgun.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I've never seen a dewalt framing nailer. Hows it working out for ya?

If you can't find a good case for it, why don't you pick up some nice hardwood and spend a sat or sun making a nice case for it.

Thats what I would do.

Bob


----------



## dfoldoe (Mar 22, 2004)

Works great . I really like it. Lots of power. Yeah I thought of making my own case too. Might just have to do that. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Ron in Southern (Jan 27, 2004)

From the website you will find a phone number for them and ask them if they can give you info on a D51845k then you can inquire about just the case which is what the "k" represents


----------



## Ron in Southern (Jan 27, 2004)

Bob
Dewalt does not make a kit box for the nailer but as I'm told by the rep there is one the will work quite nicely ( word of the day )
that is for one of the rotary hammer drills. a slight divider modification is required. The dewalt part # is 381297-01 and has to come directly from the service center at 1-888-678-7278

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Dewalt wants $80 for that case! Not thanks, I'll let mine get dinged up a bit.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you have a Took King near by? The ones around here have tons of empty cases from lots of different manufacturers, I would bring the gun down to the store and see if it fits in somebodies case. Most of the time they are selling these for 10 to 20 bucks.


----------

